# Ancien français: ainçois



## Jacoba

Je serais très reconnaissante si quelqu'un pouvait me traduire en français d'aujourd'hui cette phrase écrite en français du XIII siècle:

"N'ose pas batre uns chevaliers, ses serjans ne ses escuiers, que ne die qu'il l'ocirra et qu'en l'Ospital s'enfuirra ou au Temple, s'il peut ainçois".

(L'ospital et le Temple étaient des ordres du moyen age qui avaient droit d'asile, peut-être cela pourra aider pour la comprehension du texte)

Je suis un peu pressée. Merci bien de votre aide.


----------



## Mani23

Je le traduirais par : il n'ose (ne veut) pas se battre contre un chevalier, ses servants (serfs?) ni ses écuyers, dit qu'il ne le tuera pas, et se réfugiera à l'Ospital ou au Temple s'il le peut
Est ce que ça a un sens ? parce que c'est ce qui me vient à l'esprit, mais je suis pas paléontographe... 

Edit : en y réléchissant bien, peut-être que c'est : il a peur de se battre... écuyers, dit qu'il le tuera... ; ce qui expliquerait qu'il ait besoin de se réfugier après


----------



## Jacoba

Merci bien de votre réponse si rapide. Mais, encore une petite aide.
Qu'est´ce que ça veut dire, ainçois?

D'aprés votre réponse j'ai compris  ocirra -> tuera et ne die-> ne dise (de dire) C'est alors comme ça?

Merci encore une fois


----------



## Mani23

Pas de quoi, c'est un plaisir 
Pour ocirra, oui c'est tuer (le verbe occir existe encore aujourd'hui), et 'ne die' je suppose que c'est une ancienne forme de dire, il n'y a que ça qui me soit venu à l'esprit. Je pense que 'ainçois' est l'ancienne orthographe de 'ainsi'...


----------



## itka

Jacoba, fais attention, l'ancien français est pour nous comme une langue étrangère (ou pire parce qu'on a l'impression de comprendre et que ... ce n'est pas toujours vrai !) On ne peut pas la traduire avec certitude sans grammaire ni dictionnaire...
 Je ne peux pas t'aider car mes souvenirs sont trop lointains...

"occira" vient sûrement du verbe "occire" qui veut encore dire "tuer"
"que ne die" : oui, c'est probablement le verbe dire

... mais je ne me risque pas à faire une traduction de la phrase entière. Attends un spécialiste !
.....................................................................................................................................................................
J'édite mon message car je viens de retrouver mon dictionnaire d'ancien français !
"ainçois, ainceis : 1. avant, auparavant (adverbe de temps)
2. plutôt (marque une préférence) ou 'mais non'
3. (préposition) avant


----------



## Jacoba

merci bien á tous les deux!


----------



## Metternich

Merci beaucoup pour cette phrase, c'est très intéressant d'essayer de la pénétrer, j'espère qu'on trouvera une solution.

Mes observations:
"uns chevaliers" - attention, c'est un cas sujet
"ses" peut etre sois un cas sujet sg. ou cas regime pl. ...
"ne" signifie souvent "et"
"die" - tres probablement un subjonctif (présent)

Mais ça reste obscure... Le chevalier est le sujet, ça me parait sur, pourtant.


----------



## Metternich

Il y a des choses qui ne clochent pas dans cette phrase. Le "pas", non encore généralisé au 13e, les deux "il", pronoms sujet, non encore généralisés à l'époque, non plus. Je peux me tromper, mais ce me parait un peu comme de l'ancien francais modernisé. Vraiment bizarre ca.


----------

